
Show HN: Goal, Go web toolkit inspired by Revel and based on code generation - anonx
https://github.com/colegion/goal
======
feylikurds
Looks interesting, I would like to see benchmarks against other frameworks,
especially beego. I have to say that this is the nicest looking web-framework
for Golang.

